# Who/how do I ask if I have Bipolar/Bipolar II disorder?



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You could go to your psych department and get tested. They'll do it for free (of course you're training an intern whose being supervised by a licensed psychologist). They'll put you through a whole battery of tests. Give it a shot.


She's already diagnosed.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

My wife has bipolar I. I'm not an expert on the subject by any means, and everybody's condition is different, but I have been learning quite a bit and will attempt to give advice:

1. There's a wonderful support group on Facebook. It's called Bipolar II/Soft Bipolar. I would seek it regardless of if you are I or II. My wife has met a lot of awesomely supportive people and even had phone conversations with them. 
2. Keep a list of your meds on your phone and just learn to be as organized as you can with them.
3. Get regular sleep as much as you can. I know that can be difficult with late night manias, but it's really important. Exercise helps here. 
4. If you get a psychologist in addition to a psychiatrist, ask for cognitive therapy. It's a good thing. 
5. One suggestion my wife's psychology had, was to try to act the opposite of how you are feeling. If you are feeling manic: relax and slow down. If you are depressed, throw yourself into work. This can difficult on the mania side because manias (especially hypomanias) can be really productive 
6. Don't live far away from good mental health care 

Please let me know if you have any other questions .


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

devoid said:


> My therapist thinks I have Bipolar 2, and she wants me to start taking meds, probably lithium. I'm really scared. I've avoided meds because they always give me terrible side effects, especially SSRIs. It can cause memory loss, thyroid problems and headaches. I don't want to live like that...


If lithium helps, and it may or may not, drink a ton of water. Maybe your mental health professionals already said that . 

There are hundreds of different options your psychiatrist may try with you. If lithium doesn't help, or has weird consequences, then you'll move onto door #2 . Lot's of doors to try with bi-polar.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

I have borderline personality disorder , mild ADD , mild DID possibly , and some others quite possibly also did this test twice an came out with this 10% difference can't remember the website but shore if you type into startpage personality disorder test free you can find a decent one to see exactly what's going on.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautifully Bipolar: An Inspiring Look Into Mental Illness:Amazon:Books

Here is a book that is written by a person who is living with bipolar herself. She shares with us how she copes with her illness and how she doesn't let it define her.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Beautifully Bipolar: An Inspiring Look Into Mental Illness:Amazon:Books
> 
> Here is a book that is written by a person who is living with bipolar herself. She shares with us how she copes with her illness and how she doesn't let it define her.


Oh Felis:kitteh: this sounds like a must read. Meep I'm gonna read it then tell others to read it. Like my parents and my SO. Thanks again:kitteh:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rage Kage said:


> She's already diagnosed.


Sorry, I was thrown off by the thread title: 

"Who/how do I ask if I have Bipolar/Bipolar II disorder?"


----------

